# Game Thread: Sunday March 26 vs. Philadelphia



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_* VS*_
























*Indiana* - *(34-33)* 








*Philadelphia* - *(32-36) * 

*Tip-off – Sunday, March 26, 2006 - 1:00pm et*
*Where* – *Conseco Fieldhouse*










*Probable Starters*

     

*Johnson / Jackson / Stojakovic / Foster / Harrison

Reserves

    

O'Neal / Tinsley / Granger / Jasikevicius / Gill

Pacers Injuries

 - Thumb

 - Feet

 - Concussion*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.23 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.17 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .913
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .423











*Probable Starters*

     

*Ollie / Iverson / Iguodala / Webber / Hunter

Reserves

       

Korver / Dalembert / Salmons / Randolph / Williams / Barnes / Bradley

Sixers Injuries

 - Knee
*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Allen Iverson 32.9 
*Rebounds* - Chris Webber 10
*Assists *- Allen Iverson 7.5
*Steals *- Allen Iverson 2.02
*Blocks* - Sam Dalembert 2.79
*FG% *- Steven Hunter .586
*FT%* - Kyle Korver .832
*3PT%* - Kyle Korver .425

*







*








* - Scored 14 points last game vs Pistons*








* - Scored 23 points last game vs Magic*

*Key Matchup:*
Jeff Foster vs Chris Webber

*Previous games vs Sixers this year:*
Saturday,Nov. 5-
L 109-111

Sunday, Mar. 5-
W 94-93

*Preview*



*Local TV*










*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 94
Sixers 91_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 97
Sixers 96


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We absolutely, positively, no doubt about it, have to have this one, so...

Pacers 90
Sixers 83

I can't predict any more points than that after last night's shooting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> We absolutely, positively, no doubt about it, have to have this one,
> 
> I can't predict any more points than that after last night's shooting.



Lol, yeah...


Pacers 82- 6ers 81...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

vital game...

pacers 94
sixers 86


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 93
76'ers - 90


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Finally a game i get to watch on tv... and it's high def!

Pacers 91
Sixers 85

Granger 25pts


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Great to see Jermaine O'neal back.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Great to see Jermaine O'neal back.


thanks :cheers: we've been missing him


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Now with Peja, the Pacers are looking good, it'd be interesting to see them come play off time.

Think you can challenge Detroit?
I think it's possible.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Just watched the movie "Hoosiers" and i can't wait for this game. Indiana needs to come out strong, dominate the boards and play a good inside game from the start, like they did with Harrison vs. Detriot. Harrison and O'Neal will need to be huge in this game.

Nothing gets you more pumped up for a game then watching Hoosers!!


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-98
Sixers-95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd give the key matchup to AI vs AJ. Sure, Iverson's somewhat hurt, but he's still more of a worry than Webber.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd give the key matchup to AI vs AJ. Sure, Iverson's somewhat hurt, but he's still more of a worry than Webber.


Iverson is too fast for AJ.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Now with Peja, the Pacers are looking good, it'd be interesting to see them come play off time.
> 
> Think you can challenge Detroit?
> I think it's possible.


I think you're crazy.

Fortunately, the Sixers are a team we can beat. Iverson is running on fumes and his back must be killing him the way he's been carrying the whole city of Philadelphia for the past six months.

Pacers 89
76ers 80

Lock down D today Rick, Lock it Down


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> his back must be killing him the way he's been carrying the whole city of Philadelphia for the past six months.


I think you meant years... not months

P's win 88-81


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like it is going to be a good game so far. Both teams have come out firing and both teams need victories. Good to see JO get low and knock in that glasser.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

jeff foster 7 rebounds in the first 6 minutes ?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Auggie said:


> jeff foster 7 rebounds in the first 6 minutes ?


And 9 boards in the first.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we starting 2nd quarter out strongly with a 9-2 run. tinsley has 6 assists already, glad to have him back


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

"The Gift" is shooting well! :cheers:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

That was the worst call ever!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Handing out a beating!! This is the Pacers that I know!! :banana:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, I just turned on the game to see a 19 point lead for the Pacers... We're shooting 51%? Awesome.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger looks like a monster out there.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Wow, I just turned on the game to see a 19 point lead for the Pacers... We're shooting 51%? Awesome.


Tinsley started today and has done an excellent job running the show. He has been finding guys all day long and with him playing well we just click. A.J. has still gotten big minutes at the back-up SG and PG spots, where he has excelled. We look fantastic today. Hopefully this is a sign of the times we have ahead of us.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Granger looks like a monster out there.


He had 15 and 6 in the first half. Hit 3 treys and 2 or 3 jumpers, all nothing but net. The guy can stroke. Hubie was raving about him.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

3rd quarter and we're in complete control. thank god tinsleys back and granger is so frickin awesome


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Tinsley started today and has done an excellent job running the show. He has been finding guys all day long and with him playing well we just click. A.J. has still gotten big minutes at the back-up SG and PG spots, where he has excelled. We look fantastic today. Hopefully this is a sign of the times we have ahead of us.


Good. We always play better with Tinsley running the show right. Let's just hope he's available for the playoffs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Did anyone just see that flop by Iverson? Horrible call...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

:eek8: Iguodala. Was that real?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill is in!

89-72 Pacers with 1:30 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill for 3! He's not a better 3-point shooter than AJ? That was a foot behind the line!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja has gotten 0 touches this 4 quarter. Maybe this is why he disappears late in games?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Granger and Peja were amazing. But the turnovers were extremly high, even a team like the Cavs would have prolly beat us today with that many mistakes.

And i can not stand Anthony Johnson. OMG the guy shoots so many bad shots it's not even funny.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> And i can not stand Anthony Johnson. OMG the guy shoots so many bad shots it's not even funny.


Good to see someone else thinks the same about AJ as I do...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> And i can not stand Anthony Johnson. OMG the guy shoots so many bad shots it's not even funny.


Yeah. He suddenly goes from shy role player to confident first option.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers win! 92-79! :cheers: 

but yea we really need to work on our TOs.. 26 in the whole game and AJ had 7 :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 92-79

Larry Legend- 14
Pacers Fan- 20
absolutebest- 6
Pacerholic- 12
Auggie- 7
Pacersthebest- 12
MillerTime- 7
bbasok- 22
JayRedd- 4
jermaine7fan- 6

Winner- JayRedd

Non-cheap win


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Auggie said:


> but yea we really need to work on our TOs.. 26 in the whole game and AJ had 7 :curse:


I think AJ has earned some time on the bench.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah. He suddenly goes from shy role player to confident first option.


...and the worst part is that he had as many turnovers as rebounds ad assists combined (7)... and that leads me to another note: 26 turnovers is way too much if you hope to win a good team. other than that I am fine with boxscore.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> 10000.00 points donated to JayRedd successfully!


Congrats


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I think AJ has earned some time on the bench.


Yeah. Gill should play more. He was on pace for 144 points today.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Larry Legend said:


> I think AJ has earned some time on the bench.


It was embarresing. Not only did he give the ball over and over, but his shot selection was so bad, i don't think i ever yelled at the tv so loud with such a big lead. We were passing the ball very good today and there be times were he'd come in and launch a 3 after like a single pass. Multiple times he shoot a 3-pointer where he should have passed. And before the half, why didn't he pass the ball ahead of SJax for a easy dunk to end the first half, but carried to call on his own, wasting 5 seconds and missing a 3-pointer, and he didn't even get it off in time, the shot wouldn't have counted!!! AHHH i can't stand AJ.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah. Gill should play more. He was on pace for 144 points today.


 :rotf: (on that 144 points part)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> And i can not stand Anthony Johnson. OMG the guy shoots so many bad shots it's not even funny.



AJ had a bad game in some areas, but I can guarantee that this team would not be in the position they are in record-wise were it not for him. With all that he has done to step his game up to fill in for Tinsley, he has been so valuable to this team. 

And I thought he played excellent defense today.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> And I thought he played excellent defense today.


Gill would've played better defense on AI. He's much quicker.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill would've played better defense on AI. He's much quicker.


Sometimes I wonder if you really aren't just his agent posing as someone else.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> ...and the worst part is that he had as many turnovers as rebounds ad assists combined (7)... and that leads me to another note: 26 turnovers is way too much if you hope to win a good team. other than that I am fine with boxscore.


7 turnovers to 3 assists is terrible. If he is going to shoot that much and turn the ball over, I'd rather have Freddie in when he returns.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill would've played better defense on AI. He's much quicker.


AJ had a nice steal on AI. And there were some possessions when I said "Wow, nice defense" in regards to AJ.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill would've played better defense on AI. He's much quicker.



:rotf: :rofl:..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Good to actually win a game thread that didn't include me picking the Pacers to lose. As for the Miami game.....well


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Preferred lineup makes the grade*

They didn’t play perfect basketball — Jermaine O’Neal gave them a “B-plus.” — but the Indiana Pacers, starting their preferred five for the first time Sunday, gave the indication they could be a dangerous team in the playoffs after beating the Philadelphia 76ers 92-79 at Conseco Fieldhouse.

“I think we played pretty (well),” O’Neal said. “The process is still working itself out. I think for the most part we’re still trying to get a feel for each other.”
Pacers coach Rick Carlisle decided to go with the starting lineup he envisioned at the beginning of the season — the exception being Peja Stojakovic replacing Ron Artest at small forward. Jamaal Tinsley and Stephen Jackson started in the backcourt, and Stojakovic joined O’Neal and Jeff Foster in the frontcourt.

That group, along with a strong bench, has the Pacers feeling well. O’Neal’s return gives the Pacers a legitimate post threat to complement Stojakovic’s outside shooting.

“We can be really dangerous in these next 14 games,” O’Neal said. “We have an opportunity to put together something special.”

The Pacers are tied with Washington for the fifth seed in the Eastern Conference, but the Wizards hold the tiebreaker because they have a better conference record.

As they’ve coped with the entire month, the Pacers face a tough schedule this week. They’re at Miami tonight, at Atlanta (which is 3-0 against the Pacers this season) on Wednesday, home against Phoenix on Thursday and at Milwaukee, which is one game behind them, on Saturday.

“Our attitude as far as our goals haven’t changed,” Jackson said. “We know once we got everybody healthy and everybody on the same page, the sky is the limit. It’s how bad we want it and how well we approach it.”


----------

